
Ask HN: How do you spread a new theory? - FailMore
Hi HN,<p>Say you solved a very complex mathematics problem, and it was not a famous problem that one particular institution was offering a prize for solving. However you felt the result was important to wider field of mathematics and you wanted the world of mathematics to know you had solved it, how would you go about spreading your result?<p>I was wondering if you could help me. My father died when I was young and when I was twenty I found myself in need of therapy. I have been in therapy for eight years and quite early on dreams became part of our therapeutic sessions. I am a data analyst by trade, did a degree in Economics, am dyslexic and find that I naturally think &quot;structurally&quot; (as if every system is made of lego, and to understand a system you need to understand the entire shape). I could not help but view dreams as another form of unstructured data to understand the shape of the system behind.<p>Obviously the claim is extremely contentious, but I am quite sure I have worked out the structure of dreaming. The theory matches the neurology, explains why dreams are so &#x27;extreme&#x27; and I am able to accurately predict dream content consistently after only hearing certain aspects of someone&#x27;s dream. <i>I know</i> it sounds rather bonkers, but please don&#x27;t make the obvious bonkersness the focus of your answer, I would just love to know what you would do if you found yourself in this position. I&#x27;m quite stuck!<p>Thank you for any thoughts!
======
tmnvix
This may sound like a rather trite answer, but have you tried sharing your
insight? I would be interested in the details and I'm sure others that have
read this post would be too.

As for gaining the attention of the mathematical community, I can't really
help you there.

